# Video from Japan 2011



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

I shot a bunch of video this past year... i'm in the process of uploading it as we speak, but i will have to check with people in the videos before making any of them public... please bear with me.

This first video is just me, so no one to check with ...

One of the first videos from this year in Japan... this is me trying to show the basic techniques of san mai oroshi (in this case with Aji). I didnt go too fast here, but it had also been a long time since i cut up fish. Hope you like it. I'm really sorry for the crappy camera work... we were really tired.

[video=youtube;ZsuAmTq9WAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=ZsuAmTq9WAw[/video]


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm digging the music, but it felt like you should have had a cocktail in a lowball glass nearby with some hot women hanging on you. 

Thanks for the video.

k.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

haha... i was ashamed of how bad my japanese is so i covered it up with whatever youtube recommended for music... sorry


----------



## obtuse (Oct 5, 2011)

Sugoi!


----------



## phan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mirror polished Deba? Damn, you fancy Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 7, 2011)

suisin inox honyaki (dont tell any of the more "traditional" chefs, but its by far my favorite deba to use)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job! You know, at the sushi bar I worked at, we never really had to work any faster than you did in that video(a little more confident, perhaps :wink:, but no faster). The most important thing is to cut safely, not create any waste, don't cut into the meat with the tip, and, if you are at home, enjoy yourself. It's nice to remember the Japanese ways of butchering fish--it really seems to respect the fact that the fish was once a living thing and deserves grace and care. Thanks for the vid, it's a nice break from the cafeteria I work at.


----------

